# '10 IN PF Jake Kitchell (9/21/2009, LOI)



## Jason Svoboda

*



*

*Power forward*
Union Mills (IN) South Central
*AAU:* SYF Players

*Ht:* 6-foot-9
*Wt:* 220 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Listed as a 3-star prospect on Rivals with State as his only offer.

http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=67912


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Numbers don't always tell the full story. But in the case of South Central junior Jake Kitchell, they're hard to ignore. 

The Satellites' 6-8 forward is averaging team-highs of 28.3 points, 16.3 rebounds, 5.7 assists and 5.7 blocks through his first three games. At that pace, assuming he can sustain it the entire season, Kitchell could play his way into consideration for the Indiana Junior All-Star team.

"That would be pretty awesome," he said.

"I would think he'd have a pretty good shot," said South Central coach John Steinhilber. "He played in the (IBCA's Top 100 Underclassmen Showcase) last year. That's the first step, people knowing you. With people recruiting him and the years he's had, I think he's got as good a shot as anybody. It'd be a great honor to have him even have a chance for it."

Other area players with a shot at making the team include West Side's Xavier Jones, East Chicago's Michael Harris and Wheeler's Andrew Rudakas -- all of whom play on the same AAU team as Kitchell.

http://blogs.post-trib.com/robb/2008/12/kitchell_tops_list_of_junior_a.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

South Central's Jake Kitchell has been named to the Indiana Junior All-Star team by the Indiana Basketball Coaches Association.

The junior team will face the senior squad prior to the senior team's two-game exhibition series against the Kentucky Senior All-Stars on June 13 and 14. The date of the junior-senior game has yet to be determined, but will be held at Purdue.

"It is unbelieveable for our community and our school," Satellites coach John Steinhilber said. "This is just the start for this kind of stuff. He's a great role model and a heck of a guy to be leading our community. It's a huge honor."

http://thenewsdispatch.com/main.asp?SectionID=8&SubSectionID=142&ArticleID=22368&TM=39337.06


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Kitchell averaged 19.9 points and 13.7 rebounds per game last season for the Satellites. His rebound average was third best in the state. He was also 12th in the state in assists per game (6.0), shot 56 percent from the field and averaged 2.8 steals per game.


This is the kind of kid we need to steal. I hope Coach makes him the #1 priority.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

If this is Ted's son (is it?), what are the chances he _doesn't _go to IU?  I mean, I would think daddy would want him there?  I hope not, 'cause he sounds like a real player - perfect for our thin front line...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> If this is Ted's son (is it?), what are the chances he _doesn't _go to IU? I mean, I would think daddy would want him there? I hope not, 'cause he sounds like a real player - perfect for our thin front line...


Nope, no relation per IndyStar blog I read this morning. I believe Ted's last name was spelled Kitchel.


----------



## SycamoreSage

One of Ted's kids played for awhile at UIndy under Coach Waltman.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Found that blog I mentioned earlier. Go down to the comments from Feb 17th and you'll see:



> TERRY HUTCHENS WRITES: I've heard there's no relation as he spells his name with an extra 'L' on the end. I've also heard he has been asked that question many times.


 
http://blogs.indystar.com/hoosiersinsider/archives/2009/02/another_good_da.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Kitchell, a 6'9" power forward, is a *highly versatile talent who is capable of playing both facing-up, as well as with his back-to-the-basket*. Kitchell is a *skilled big man who brings excellent passing skills* to the table.
> 
> http://hoopsindiana.hoops247.com/articles/jakekitchell.html


Morgan, your table is ready.


----------



## KAPat1865

Ted Kitchel's sons are from Center Grove. Both have graduated and only the youger one played basketball at UIndy where he quit to concentrate on baseball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

KAPat1865 said:


> Ted Kitchel's sons are from Center Grove. Both have graduated and only the youger one played basketball at UIndy where he quit to concentrate on baseball.


And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## KAPat1865

Svoboda said:


> And knowing is half the battle.



Sure thing.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Currently rated as a 3-Star recruit on rivals.com.  Only offer right now from us.  Getting looks from IU, Purdue, Iowa, Oregon State and some other mids.

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

IndyTreeFan said:


> Currently rated as a 3-Star recruit on rivals.com.  Only offer right now from us.  Getting looks from IU, Purdue, Iowa, Oregon State and some other mids.
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



Kid is impressive. Id imagine his offer list will jump if he performs well in the Indiana All-Star game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Kid is impressive. Id imagine his offer list will jump if he performs well in the Indiana All-Star game.


This is exactly what worries me. I honestly don't know how good of a shot we have, but if he goes out and does well, he is sure to get some offers.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Anything new on this kid?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Anything new on this kid?


Unfortunately, I've got nothing. However, you hope that a kid with his size is made a high priority, especially considering he was selected to be an Indiana All-Star. They don't just take chumps off the street to fill those teams.


----------



## captnkp

Jake played well in the Sr vs Jr All-Star game last tuesday.  Jr's were down by 16 when he came into the game in the first half with 10 minutes left, and then ran back to tie it with 3 minutes left.  He gave them a spark with a couple blocks, a few big rebounds, a put back, and some hussle plays.  He's got good fundamentals, is a team player, and has alot of frame to fill out yet. 

He's got an offer from Oregon State right now too, and it looks like more to come.  He just returned from the Oklahoma State Elite camp and is headed to the Indiana Elite camp in a few weeks.

Things could get pretty tight in a battle for him.


----------



## BlueSycamore

The fight has just begun...............go get him.  ISU appears to have been the first to offer and all of the "Johnnie Come Lately's" are swarming now.  Maybe he has his head on straight and will discount all of the b.s. he hears now from some especially who might view him as a "backup recruit"?


----------



## xfactor9600

Jason Svoboda said:


> Unfortunately, I've got nothing. However, you hope that a kid with his size is made a high priority, especially considering he was selected to be an Indiana All-Star. They don't just take chumps off the street to fill those teams.



If you believe some of the rumormongers on some of the IU sites, Kitchell either has an offer or some interest from Indiana. But unless Crean runs a bunch of people off they have two schollies for 2010 and 2011 combined.


----------



## Bluethunder

Everything I am reading on the kid says he is from a small town and close to his family.  If that is true, that could eliminate a lot of schools that are too far from home or too big.  Here's hoping that Indiana State is neither too big or too far, but "just right".


----------



## SycEm

Some more information from the "other" sycamore fan forum - the dig by the reporter is particularly insulting:
http://members.boardhost.com/isuhoopforum/msg/1244989053.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycEm said:


> Some more information from the "other" sycamore fan forum - the dig by the reporter is particularly insulting:
> http://members.boardhost.com/isuhoopforum/msg/1244989053.html


Us lowly Missouri Valley squads cannot ever become upper tier if our in-state talent continually opts to go out of state. Thanks to the douchebag reporter for helping steer (albeit unintentionally?) a top prospect out of state.

This kind of thing pisses me off. There is a ton of D1 basketball talent in this state and to not even mention any of the Home State Us in favor for a random Pac 10 squad is just poor journalism. He could have easily said "Kitchell also holds offers from Valpo, ISU, etc"


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This guy writes for a Ft. Wayne newspaper and he is talking about low level. I wonder how he would characterize IPFW?


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Ipfw...*

Isn't IPFW a high school?!

The 'cachet' of Oregon State:  It's coached by the 'First Brother-In-Law'

It's in a good conference but name a program other than UCLA and AZ that has been tradtionally good in the PAC10?  UW has been getting better but the rest? USC, Az St, Cal, Stanford, WSU, Oregon -- not a bunch of gang busters.

As a school, it's usually the 2nd choice in Oregon; they have some good bball history/tradition but they have been ABYSMAL for years!

FW is an iu town (name a town that isn't outside of West. Laf / Laf) - nuff said


----------



## Blue Streaker

4Q_iu said:


> Isn't IPFW a high school?!
> 
> The 'cachet' of Oregon State:  It's coached by the 'First Brother-In-Law'
> 
> It's in a good conference but name a program other than UCLA and AZ that has been tradtionally good in the PAC10?  UW has been getting better but the rest? USC, Az St, Cal, Stanford, WSU, Oregon -- not a bunch of gang busters.
> 
> As a school, it's usually the 2nd choice in Oregon; they have some good bball history/tradition but they have been ABYSMAL for years!
> 
> FW is an iu town (name a town that isn't outside of West. Laf / Laf) - nuff said



South Bend....sorry couldn't  help myself.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*How could I forget bend south...*

Being from the 'right' part of the State, I've never considered bend south part of Indiana
(just as I don't really consider notre dame an 'Indiana school' -- it's private, the demographics don't reflect a 'cross section' of Indiana.

Isn't the 'typical nd football fan' also an iu basketball fan?


----------



## BankShot

Here's the scoop on the Beaver's Head Coach. Yes, he's spent a few years in N. Illinois, thus his EYEGLASS on N. Indiana talent:

http://www.osubeavers.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/robinson_craig00.html

Also note his Assistant's past in BOTH N. IN & N. IL:

http://www.osubeavers.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/pomeday_nate00.html

Given the Ivy League background of the OSU staff, you can expect CONTINUED raids upon Hoosier HS talent! ISU MUST capitalize/activate their historic hoop ROOTS in N. IN to offset such "raids" by out-of state schools.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

4Q_iu said:


> Being from the 'right' part of the State, I've never considered bend south part of Indiana
> (just as I don't really consider notre dame an 'Indiana school' -- it's private, the demographics don't reflect a 'cross section' of Indiana.
> 
> Isn't the 'typical nd football fan' also an iu basketball fan?



I think your typical Hoosier in general supports IU hoops and ND football.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Here's the scoop on the Beaver's Head Coach. Yes, he's spent a few years in N. Illinois, thus his EYEGLASS on N. Indiana talent:
> 
> http://www.osubeavers.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/robinson_craig00.html
> 
> Also note his Assistant's past in BOTH N. IN & N. IL:
> 
> http://www.osubeavers.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/pomeday_nate00.html
> 
> Given the Ivy League background of the OSU staff, you can expect CONTINUED raids upon Hoosier HS talent! ISU MUST capitalize/activate their historic hoop ROOTS in N. IN to offset such "raids" by out-of state schools.


Good find! Makes sense how a program that typically stays true to the PNW is all the sudden offering someone in Indiana that has had little pub up to this point.


----------



## Beav89

4Q_iu said:


> Isn't IPFW a high school?!
> 
> The 'cachet' of Oregon State:  It's coached by the 'First Brother-In-Law'
> 
> It's in a good conference but name a program other than UCLA and AZ that has been tradtionally good in the PAC10?  UW has been getting better but the rest? USC, Az St, Cal, Stanford, WSU, Oregon -- not a bunch of gang busters.
> 
> As a school, it's usually the 2nd choice in Oregon; they have some good bball history/tradition but they have been ABYSMAL for years!



Ok, I'm in an interesting position on this one--OSU alum and ardent ISU fan...

One of the things I enjoy about Indiana State fans is that they have a lot in common with OSU fans.  I relate to how everyone feels about what this sports writer said--it DID come off as a slight to ISU, and OSU tends to suffer the same treatment as well.  Our cousins down the road from us (UO) get more press, have more prominent funding.  Crap, they're practically our IU!

I will agree that the Pac-10, overall, has been a lesser basketball conference than in the past.  And I'll definitely agree that Oregon State's program has long suffered through a string of ineffective coaches and poor recruiting.  They haven't been a good team since Gary Payton played there.  But, I am excited about where this program is headed now that Robinson is at the helm.

Here are my reasons that Kitchell will/should consider OSU:

1.  Coach Rob makes no bones about the fact that being the "First Brother-in-law" is opening up doors to OSU for recruiting that, quite frankly, would be slammed shut normally.  And he and his staff have managed to turn that opportunity into a 2009 recruiting class that's ranked in the Top 25 in the nation (only UCLA and UW are ranked higher in the Pac-10).  If the only schools that have formally made offers to me are OSU and ISU (according to Rivals.com), I'd have to consider that.

2.  While the '07-'08 team racked up an abysmal 0-18 Pac-10 conference record, the Beavs under Coach Rob turned in a 7-11 conference performance in '08-'09 WITH THE EXACT SAME PLAYERS as 2007.  The Beavers were also selected to participate in the CBI tournament this season and won it over UTEP in their own house.  Granted, it's a 3rd-tier tourney, but the Beavers were the LAST Pac-10 team still playing basketball this season.  The OSU fan base believes that Robinson and his staff are the guys that will finally turn this program around (as long as we can keep him in Corvallis).

I really do wish Indiana State luck in landing Kitchell.  If it's true that he's a small town kid and wants to stay close to home, ISU will most likely will get him over OSU.  I would love to see the Sycamores run through to win the MVC and get into the NCAA tourney, just like I look forward to OSU doing the same thing.  But, trust me when I tell you that if you take this quote:

As a school, it's usually the 2nd choice in Oregon; they have some good bball history/tradition but they have been ABYSMAL for years!

and substitute Indiana in for Oregon, that's exactly how ISU is viewed outside of Indiana and the MVC by others not in the loop.  I believe BOTH programs need to be viewed for where they're going, not what they haven't managed to do over the last 20-30 years.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*One more reason I use 4Q_iu*



Proud To Be A Tree said:


> I think your typical Hoosier in general supports IU hoops and ND football.



As a multi-generational Hoosier; I am embarassed how many people associate my beloved home state w/ a certain, over-weight, out-of-work, bball coach w/ SEVERE Anger Management and Control issues.

iu can yak all the want how 'prestigious' iu is, when in actuality, the majority of America associates the entire state w/ that sphincter.


----------



## 4Q_iu

While I can't blame the OSU Coach for using the '1st brother-in-law' cachet; I'd have to think twice about any kid/family using that as part of their reason for selecting OSU.
In no particular order...

1) -- Will I develop as a player/person?

2) -- Can I play in the pros by going to OSU?

3) -- Do I 'fit' with the rest of the team/coach

4) -- Academics?  Something I wish to study?


----------



## Beav89

4Q_iu said:


> As a multi-generational Hoosier; I am embarassed how many people associate my beloved home state w/ a certain, over-weight, out-of-work, bball coach w/ SEVERE Anger Management and Control issues.
> 
> iu can yak all the want how 'prestigious' iu is, when in actuality, the majority of America associates the entire state w/ that sphincter.



LOL!  As an out-of-stater, I WILL agree with that assessment.


----------



## Beav89

4Q_iu said:


> While I can't blame the OSU Coach for using the '1st brother-in-law' cachet; I'd have to think twice about any kid/family using that as part of their reason for selecting OSU.
> In no particular order...
> 
> 1) -- Will I develop as a player/person?
> 
> 2) -- Can I play in the pros by going to OSU?
> 
> 3) -- Do I 'fit' with the rest of the team/coach
> 
> 4) -- Academics?  Something I wish to study?



And I absolutely agree that all four of these items should be something any student athlete should consider when looking at any school.  Those are the exact same things that my nephew considered when he chose to play baseball at ISU.  What I will say with regard to #2, even if it's "only OSU" (sorry, couldn't help the nod to the conversation that occurred over on the baseball thread during May), the Pac-10 exposure does give them a leg up.  Doesn't mean I agree with it, but when you're in one of the "Big Dog" conferences, it's just a fact.

What I do think both schools can offer Kitchell is the possibility of coming in and possibly making a contribution to the program fairly quickly, which I have to believe is going to be important.


----------



## BankShot

Thanx for stepping in, Beav! Good to have an informed lil' fuzzy animal wearing ISU Blue out in the NW.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Facts vs Fiction*

As I've stated on this board previously; I've given up trying to understand the mind of the typical HS kid, especially the athletes, when it comes to their collegiate decision.

BBall is especially rife w/ kids being steered to certain schools, by AAU coaches, shoe representatives, 'family friends/advisors,' etc, etc.  FBall is on it's way.

While I am not always a fan of the NCAA; I AM a firm believer in some sort of umbrella organization policing/administering standards or the entire collegiate athletic arena would look like 'classic UK basketball and SMU football.'

So, if OSU can land some kids using the '1st Bro-In-Law' aka BIL; more power to them but eventually Robinson will have to prove his worth as a coach because he won't always be the 1st BIL.


----------



## Beav89

4Q_iu said:


> So, if OSU can land some kids using the '1st Bro-In-Law' aka BIL; more power to them but eventually Robinson will have to prove his worth as a coach because he won't always be the 1st BIL.



I agree with you on this one, and I have to believe our AD (Bob DeCarolis) is of the same opinion.  He let our last coach go on too long with horrible performance to justify going through that merry-go-round again.

And speaking of DeCarolis, he was actually a finalist for the AD job at IU about a year ago.  Much to the relief of Beaver Nation, he was not selected.  I think it was IU's loss--he's a terrific guy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Still only holds offers from Valpo, Oregon State and Indiana State.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Anything new on this kid?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Anything new on this kid?


 
Nope, but this was in the IndyStar a couple days ago. It looks like Indiana is now taking a look.



> *Jake Kitchell* - This could be a big week for Kitchell, a 6-9 forward from tiny South Central (Union Mills). He has offers from Indiana State, Oregon State and Valparaiso, but has been recruited by Indiana throughout the spring and summer.


 
http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2009/07/uncommitted-lis.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Union Mills (Ind.) South Central senior standout *Jake Kitchell* had a solid spring and summer with the SYF Players on the AAU circuit.
> 
> The 6-foot-9 Kitchell came out of a trip to Las Vegas with offers from Oregon State, Indiana State, Valparaiso and a lot of interest from Ball State.
> 
> "It's picked up some," Kitchell said while in Las Vegas. "I recently had a few calls from Cal(ifornia) and Wake Forest. I am just going to wait and see if anything else comes for me."
> 
> Kitchell, who averaged 20.3 points, 13.7 rebounds and led the state of Indiana with 5.8 blocks a game as a junior at South Central, had seen some interest from Indiana University.
> 
> It's not clear if the Hoosiers' staff still has any interest in Kitchell, but there's certainly no question that the prospect is interested in IU.
> 
> "They're in my thoughts at least," Kitchell said. "I have not talked to them since the elite camp, but if they offered me they would certainly be on top of my list."


http://www.courier-journal.com/blogs/demling/labels/Jake%20Kitchell.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4. *Jake Kitchell 6’8 South Central M-* Good motor, solid athlete, can rebound out of his area. Weakness= not polished offensively.

http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/08/2010-power-forward-rankings.html


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> 4. *Jake Kitchell 6’8 South Central M-* Good motor, solid athlete, can rebound out of his area. Weakness= not polished offensively.
> 
> http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/08/2010-power-forward-rankings.html



Can't teach height. Doesn't look like he picked up any newer big offers. Wonder if we can sneak in and grab him?


----------



## sycamorebacker

This morning's Indy Star says he's going to visit this weekend and he might commit if it goes well.  He sounded excited about being a Sycamore!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yep, definitely exciting news. Here is the blurb:



> Jake Kitchell paused when asked about his performance on the basketball court this summer.
> 
> " 'OK' would be the way to put it, I guess," said Kitchell, a 6-8 senior from tiny South Central High School in Union Mills. "I played on a team (SYF Players) that was loaded with talent, and sometimes it was hard to get touches. But I don't have any regrets about it."
> 
> One of a dwindling number of uncommitted top in-state prospects in the Class of 2010, Kitchell (no relation to former Indiana University player Ted Kitchel) could be close to making a decision. He said he is taking an official visit to Indiana State this weekend and already has an offer from the Sycamores. If the visit goes well, he may commit to coach Kevin McKenna's program.
> 
> "They are on the rise," Kitchell said. "I think it would be fun to help bring a program back that has struggled. They're looking for some players to help get them back to a high level."
> 
> Kitchell, who averaged 20 points and 13 rebounds as a junior at Class A South Central, said he also has offers from Ball State, IUPUI, Oregon State and Valparaiso. He said Xavier also has shown late interest.


 
Looks like the Sycamores need the visit to go well. I honestly think he wants to stay in state, so all they need to do is show well.


----------



## Sycamore624

I'm also hearing Wake Forrest is stepping up their intrest in Jake


----------



## Bob Evans

Let's get this guy. He would be a perfect Sycamore. He was an IHSAA anti-tobacco role model, can play great all-round game, and has good size. These visits, when successful,  are where the W's on the won-loss record come from.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Let's also hope for a nice crowd at the football game, as I'm sure they'll be taking him there.  If you go to the game and see him, welcome him to ISU.  I gotta think that making him feel welcome will help our cause...

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Little Eddie

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep, definitely exciting news. Here is the blurb:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Sycamores need the visit to go well. I honestly think he wants to stay in state, so all they need to do is show well.




I got goosebumps reading that article...a really good player that thinking bigger picture. He has a Pac 10 offer yet he likes the idea of making a bigger splash in a smaller pool. I hope the visit goes well too...would be awesome to land this kid. 

This is the kind of kid we want coming...guys that want to be here and want to make a difference. You saw it w/ RJ, Odom and the Eitels...they all want to be Sycamores. I think that bodes well for the future seeing these guys wanting to wear Sycamore blue w/ pride.


----------



## Sackalot

I was very excited about the article in the Star today...great to see.  Hope visit goes well.


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Jason Svoboda

Anyone happen to see big Jake on campus?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Saw him at the football game with the rest of the bball team.  I thought of a great recruiting line:  "Jake, at least we can guarantee that when you're here, the basketball team will never play second fiddle to the football team!"
:sycamores::bigsmile::sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Indiana State appears close to landing a commitment from *Jake Kitchell*. The link has Kitchell saying he played "ok" this summer. Its a very poignant comment imo. This is a kid who led the state of Indiana in blocked shots and put up huge numbers in scoring and rebounding. Sure a 2A schedule can give a good player a chance to pad his stats but the kid wasn't just productive he was phenomenally productive. So when I first had a chance to see him this summer I expected to see the kind of skill that is required to put up such incredible numbers but he was playing with the SYF Players. They were absolutely loaded with stars such as Jesse Berry, Xavier Jones, and bigs like Dominique Ferguson, Enique Mason, and Kitchell. Kitchell was solid on the boards, played solid defense, and was among the most vocal leaders on the floor I'd seen for a big man on the summer circuit. But he didn't try to shoot much either time I got a chance to see him. He would get a rebound, and try to initiate offense on the break, communicate well with his teammates and play unselfishly. These were not qualities I expected to see out of a kid who was among the state leaders in points, rebounds, and blocked shots. If that skill is there which you have to almost assume when a kid puts up numbers, then he could be a special player with his unselfishness and leadership. I wish I'd seen enough of him to weigh in on how productive he can be against good competition, but he's got everything else and has been so productive its tempting to give him the benefit of the doubt. http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090911/SPORTS0615/909110356


 
Some analysis from Hoops Mongrel. Man, every time I hear more about Kitchell, the more I want him in Sycamore blue. Hopefully the visit went well.


----------



## BlueSycamore

So apparently no verbal commit this past weekend?


----------



## sycamore fan

I was told the visit went well and the team really liked Kitchell.  I also spoke to aau guru who called him the perfect fit for the Sycamores..."big, strong, a physical pounder in the post."


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamore fan said:


> I was told the visit went well and the team really liked Kitchell.  I also spoke to aau guru who called him the perfect fit for the Sycamores..."big, strong, a physical pounder in the post."



Salivating begins...:worship2:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kitchell popping for the Sycamores soon? From a message board I visit from time to time about upstate hoops prospects.

http://www.poweredbyrsn.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8238&sid=5dc587589cc1243a637fcc693bfe0e69


----------



## BlueSycamore

Good News!  We have another Jake......................

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/local_story_263235512.html?keyword=topstory


----------



## sycamore fan

Trib Star announces Kitchell today.  He's in!


----------



## HoopMaster

Thats great news!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welcome aboard Jake!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Congrats all!!!  He seems like a fine addition to the team!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Morgan, your table is ready.



Now my table is set!


----------



## Little Eddie

Exciting stuff...good to see that I'm one of the last to know...this happens quite a bit in the fast paced world of college hoops. I can't be near a computer all the time and my cell phone sucks (I bet I have a text on there saying they got the verbal but I don't think I could find the text if I wanted to...)

Awesome news though...now lets secure McCall and maybe a center and be done...


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Awesome news for a slow Monday morn in the office!


----------



## True Blue

Very good news!  This has made Monday seem just a little better.  Also, there are actual bulldozers/backhoes and digging at the baseball field this morning when I drove by!


----------



## bent20

We need more talented big men, so this is awesome news.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Little Eddie said:


> Exciting stuff...good to see that I'm one of the last to know...this happens quite a bit in the fast paced world of college hoops. I can't be near a computer all the time and my cell phone sucks (I bet I have a text on there saying they got the verbal but I don't think I could find the text if I wanted to...)
> 
> Awesome news though...now lets secure McCall and maybe a center and be done...



Added to that lets put some needed attention on Justin Gant 2010 class. 2 young athletic kids like Jake and Justin with young PG Jake Odum to feed them the rock! HELLO!


----------



## TreeTop

Could this be the start to a very active week in Men's Sycamore Hoops announcements?


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Great News!!*

Another local kid; if he's the same (or better than) as Tunnel; great pick!

McKenna's definitely earning his salary!

Can we fast forward to basketball season??


----------



## BankShot

*Trees Get Verbal from 6'8" Kitchell*

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/local_story_263235512.html?keyword=topstory

Digging back into Ruck's ol' hood...GREAT signee for numerous reasons, but plucking a Tunnell-like from Valpo, W. Mich, Ball State & Oregon State is EXTRA! 

Nice job... :sycamores:

P.S. What's Jay up to? Any thoughts of a possible GRADUATE ASSISTANT role next year?


----------



## Little Eddie

Morgan said:


> Added to that lets put some needed attention on Justin Gant 2010 class. 2 young athletic kids like Jake and Justin with young PG Jake Odum to feed them the rock! HELLO!



Gant is 2011 right?? My comments weren't a slight on Gant (at least they weren't intended to be)...I was more focused on 2010 guys.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Last word was...*

he was exploring professional BBall opportunities overseas; not sure where -- I'll see if I can find the interview


----------



## BlueSycamore

Wow, you're right on it BankShot.........................................................see other post 
"10 IN PF Jake Kitchell (Committed to Indiana State)"


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Great news! :sycamores: :sycamores:


----------



## BlueSycamore

Rivals 3-Star

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/recruiting/player-Jake-Kitchell-67912


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Little Eddie said:


> Gant is 2011 right?? My comments weren't a slight on Gant (at least they weren't intended to be)...I was more focused on 2010 guys.



Yeah 2011 that's right - I know it wasn't a slight... It's all good - I just don't want to rest until we are back to the top of the MVC where this program belongs! In this conference just because you are set one year does not automatically mean you are set for next year. That's what makes the Creighton and SIU's of the world so good in our conf. because they reload every year and you know that!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No, I think you've got to be working multiple classes at the same time. Michigan and Notre Dame have been working Gant so you've got to outwork them. Back to Kitchell though, the staff gets kudos from me on this one. Coaches speak glowingly of this kid.


----------



## SydCamore

bent20 said:


> We need more talented big men, so this is awesome news.



We need "A" talented big man.........


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some comments from Kitchell on his commitment:



> "I really liked the players and the coaches," he said. "The conference is real tough."


 


> "There is potential for me to be a starter right away," he said. "Making the decision is a huge relief. There is so much pressure to make a call. It's just nice to have it over with."


 
http://www.post-trib.com/sports/highschools/1783273,hsb_kitchell_0922.highschool


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The Indy Star's Kyle Neddenriep is reporting that Jake Kitchell of South Central has committed to Indiana State. I think it is a good fit for both parties. The 6'8 Kitchell will bring some toughness inside for the Sycamores with his rebounding and defensive toughness.

He has some work to do offensively to contribute, but I expect him to play early at Indiana State because of the other things he can provide. He needs to be more aggressive and assertive offensively. During AAU, he didn't even think about making a scoring move when he got the ball in the post against the solid teams. That should change when he moves to the next level.

Overall, I like the move by both sides. 

http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/09/jake-kitchell-to-indiana-state.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another good story on Kitchell's recruitment. Great job staff... keep it up!

http://thenewsdispatch.com/main.asp?SectionID=8&SubSectionID=96&ArticleID=25943


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> he didn't even think about making a scoring move when he got the ball in the post against the solid teams. http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/09/jake-kitchell-to-indiana-state.html



Boda, what does that mean? "He didn't think about making a scoring move - what kind of a division one player doesn't think about making a scoring move in AAU? Basketball happens to be an up and down game - on one end of the floor you play defense and on the other end you play offence, what makes you think that he will suddenly be able to play offence at the division 1 level. The way it reads, it sounds like he has 0 offensive skills? I don't know anything about the kid besides what I have been reading - from the look of his # in high school it would appear he can be a productive scorer, am I missing something?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> Boda, what does that mean? "He didn't think about making a scoring move - what kind of a division one player doesn't think about making a scoring move in AAU? Basketball happens to be an up and down game - on one end of the floor you play defense and on the other end you play offence, what makes you think that he will suddenly be able to play offence at the division 1 level. The way it reads, it sounds like he has 0 offensive skills? I don't know anything about the kid besides what I have been reading - from the look of his # in high school it would appear he can be a productive scorer, am I missing something?


Hit the link and email that guy and ask. That guy is heavily involved in the AAU scene and could explain his thinking.


----------



## Little Eddie

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hit the link and email that guy and ask. That guy is heavily involved in the AAU scene and could explain his thinking.



I think his AAU team was loaded w/ talent (read that before)...he's an unselfish, team minded player it seems. I also read that he was double, sometimes triple teamed but still managed to score 20/game. That tells me something...also mentioned in articles was his ability to step out and hit shots from the outside a la Tunnell. That's the type of player I envision and that's the type of player that he should strive to become (especially "2nd half of the season Jay" of last year). I like that he's solid in rebounding and defense...I think the offense will come. Add to it his smarts (A student) and he's a winner in my book.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*News-Dispatch*

Good story except the reporter thinks McKenna is in year 2 vice year 3; I'd also argue that the Valley's National Exposure has INCREASED; vice the reporter's contention that it's just gained exposure...

Good press!


----------



## SycfromBirth

*2nd Hand Knowledge*

I talked to a friend of mine last weekend who happens to be a J.V. coach in the same conference that Kitchell plays in.  He has seen him play several times, be it against 2A competition--he wasn't overly impressed with his outside shooting, but, he also said that he wasn't really forced to do so, due to his size advantage, etc.

The one comment that really gets me excited is that he said that he is probably one of the BEST passing "big men" that he has seen.

That being said, I would love having a big man on the block who could draw a double team, then dish.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycfromBirth said:


> I talked to a friend of mine last weekend who happens to be a J.V. coach in the same conference that Kitchell plays in.  He has seen him play several times, be it against 2A competition--he wasn't overly impressed with his outside shooting, but, he also said that he wasn't really forced to do so, due to his size advantage, etc.
> 
> The one comment that really gets me excited is that he said that he is probably one of the BEST passing "big men" that he has seen.
> 
> That being said, I would love having a big man on the block who could draw a double team, then dish.



You're right and I hope your friend is right.  How many times have you seen the ball go into the post and stay there when it should be coming back out to an open shooter?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> I talked to a friend of mine last weekend who happens to be a J.V. coach in the same conference that Kitchell plays in. He has seen him play several times, be it against 2A competition--he wasn't overly impressed with his outside shooting, but, he also said that he wasn't really forced to do so, due to his size advantage, etc.
> 
> The one comment that really gets me excited is that he said that he is probably one of the BEST passing "big men" that he has seen.
> 
> That being said, I would love having a big man on the block who could draw a double team, then dish.


I hope to hell he was outside jacking up long distance shots. If he was, his coach deserved to be fired. LOL


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycfromBirth said:


> I talked to a friend of mine last weekend who happens to be a J.V. coach in the same conference that Kitchell plays in.  He has seen him play several times, be it against 2A competition--he wasn't overly impressed with his outside shooting, but, he also said that he wasn't really forced to do so, due to his size advantage, etc.
> 
> The one comment that really gets me excited is that he said that he is probably one of the BEST passing "big men" that he has seen.
> 
> That being said, I would love having a big man on the block who could draw a double team, then dish.



Can you say Chris Webber? I Can! LOL Best passing big man to ever play the game of basketball - I like the sound of passing and big men, it has to be a lost art!


----------



## Little Eddie

Morgan said:


> Can you say Chris Webber? I Can! LOL Best passing big man to ever play the game of basketball - I like the sound of passing and big men, it has to be a lost art!



Here we go w/ the Chris Webber again...please let's not go down this road again!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ha... I didn't intend to - I just heard good passing big man and that's what comes to mind for me. Sorry he is my favotite player, If I could meet a current or former NBA player that is who it would be.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> I hope to hell he was outside jacking up long distance shots. If he was, his coach deserved to be fired. LOL



Especially at the high school level.


----------



## kitchell

Jake didn't have a great high school coach.  With some good coaching......you just wait!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Congrats on becoming a Sycamore Jake!


----------



## SycfromBirth

*Dec. 11th game*

Kitchell with 17 pts, 11 rebs, 5 assists.

http://www.nwitimes.com/sports/high-school/indiana/article_e2a9afdb-c480-501c-bc20-0bbb65808c27.html


----------



## BlueBleeder

Jake Kitchell had a monster game last night, nearly bringing his team back from a 24 point deficit.  However, his 38 points and 21 rebounds weren't enough as the Satellites fell to Hanover Central 80-73.  

http://nwitimes.com/sports/high-school/indiana/article_bdded3ed-a8a8-5082-ab33-712e9d61d539.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This kid is nasty.... He can flat out play can't he? He certainly is stuffing the stat sheets!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

I don't care what level of competition he is playing, those constant rebound numbers are impressive.  Shows a desire to get the ball off the boards................something our recent and even current Sycamores don't have a grasp on, except for maybe Lathan.  Can't wait for this big guy to wear the Sycamore Blue.


----------



## kitchell

Here is another article about the same game.  Sounds like the game got a little out of control, but I wasn't there so I can't say that for sure.

http://www.post-trib.com/sports/highschools/1948057,bkb-sc-han-1219.article


----------



## sycamorebacker

Thanks for the info.  He's doing great.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sure is a good looking bunch of folks in your avatar.  Hope most of you will be coming to the games next year?


----------



## kitchell

Thanks. You will probably get sick of seeing all these faces!


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Coach's Blog Evaluating High School Players*

Here is a blog that evaluates and ranks Indiana high school players based upon their college potential.

http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/12/2010-overall-rankings.html


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thanks for posting that link - according to his scale he says that Jake is a stretch to play at a Mid Major, infering that he is maybe good enough to play at that level? Interesting.


----------



## sycamorebacker

http://www.post-trib.com/sports/highschools/1966799,bkb-mid-winter-1231.article


----------



## sycamorebacker

Morgan said:


> Thanks for posting that link - according to his scale he says that Jake is a stretch to play at a Mid Major, infering that he is maybe good enough to play at that level? Interesting.



ESPN rates him considerably higher than that. 
What I want to see out of our new players is the ability to shoot the 10-15 ft J.  We have some players now that would raise their play 2 levels if they could drill that shot consistently.  That was the key for players like Moss and John Sherman Williams and Menser.   

I actually think JO and RJ both have a pretty good J (JO has to be open).  That is the one thing keeping CR from really elevating his game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I forgot so looked it up.  Kitchell had 10 pts in 11 min in the Jr/Sr all-star game last summer.  not bad!


----------



## Sycamores22

can't wait to see this kid in blue. Jake can shoot, rebound out of his area, and pass very well for his size, all things we don't currently have in our big man. saw him play some aau games this past summer. bright future for him and the trees!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamores22 said:


> can't wait to see this kid in blue. Jake can shoot, rebound out of his area, and pass very well for his size, all things we don't currently have in our big man. saw him play some aau games this past summer. bright future for him and the trees!



Good to hear thanks for posting - we needa hear more like this, all any of us know about him is what we read. I figured Jim R would know a little more about him than he has shared, he always seems to have the inside scoop on recruiting.


----------



## skitchell

http://nwitimes.com/sports/high-school/indiana/article_8d203fd9-8dbc-53a1-a211-d2422699a2c2.html


----------



## region rat

Jake Kitchell going to the basket.


----------



## sycamorebacker

http://nwitimes.com/sports/high-school/indiana/article_78005235-f199-5347-be36-7117010cc7c4.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

This week in a tournament game:  25 pts, 15 reb, 5 assists and 4 blocks.


----------



## MEM

SycamoreSage said:


> Here is a blog that evaluates and ranks Indiana high school players based upon their college potential.
> 
> http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/12/2010-overall-rankings.html



What I want to know is who is wrong here. ESPN rates Jake as a 90 which has to be one of the highest rated players we've had in a long time. This is a high major rating, so who do we believe? With his numbers he has been putting up, I tend to think he is going to be really good.


----------



## sycamorebacker

MEM said:


> What I want to know is who is wrong here. ESPN rates Jake as a 90 which has to be one of the highest rated players we've had in a long time. This is a high major rating, so who do we believe? With his numbers he has been putting up, I tend to think he is going to be really good.



The other forum had a "less than glowing" report on him.  I have not seen him play.  I know he was at the IU/UK game; I assume as an invited guest.  That must mean something.

One of the statements was that he got his rebounds on his toes and could not jump.  How high does the average 6'9" mid-major jump?  I'm not really sure.  I know BL and JC can't jump and I know Butler's bigs are not good jumpers.


----------



## HoopMaster

Rick Bolus High Potential Recruiting has Jake as the #12 Senior in Indiana. I dont put much stock into these things, but it seems to be about where everyone else puts him. Alot of Senior players would like to be rated #`12 in the state.....


----------



## region rat

Kitchel scored 35 pts in a 2 pt loss to Hanover in their Porter County Tourney on Saturday.  Being ranked high does say something about your basketball skills in Indiana.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I don't know if Kitchell has had a game that he did NOT have a double-double.


----------



## sycamorebacker

newspaper quote:

"Then, to permanently kill any hopes of a Kouts comeback, Kitchell blocked consecutive shots from Kouts’ Andy Lovall, grabbed the rebound after the second one, drove the length of the floor with the ball, made a layup and was fouled in the process with 2:49 left in the game. He converted the three-point play to give his team its largest lead of the game at 66-49 and the Satellites cruised from there."

He had 60 pts and 33 rebounds in two games last week.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Small school or not, I like a big man that can run a "fast" break and convert.  There aren't many out there that can do that...


----------



## kitchell

Jake had 81 points in three games and 40 rebounds


----------



## sycamorebacker

*question for Jim R*

Someone on the other forum saw Kitchell play and wasn't impressed with his jump.  That's the first thing I noticed when I first saw Andrew Smith.  Could you compare the 2 players for me, please to give me an idea what Kitchell is like?

I noticed that the Butler kid at Bl S is usually rated above Jake.  What's the difference there?


----------



## SycfromBirth

*individual stats*

I found a link to Jake's stats for the year...some of the games don't have all of the stats, but, it is better than nothing!!

http://www2.nwitimes.com/varsity/?team_id=9754&view=athlete&view_id=4758&school_id=304

They are missing rebounding stats for a couple games, but, even without that, he is averaging 20.4 pts; 12.5 rebs; 1.6 stls; 4.05 asts; 2.5 blks; 2.4 turnovers.

I would like to limit the turnovers a little bit, but, I would guess that 80% of the offense is going through him at some point, so, that stat will be a little higher, I guess.  Even with that, he still has a "good" assist to turnover ratio.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Kitchell near school record: *South Central senior Jake Kitchell's career-high 40 points Friday in a victory over Hebron moved him closer to the school career scoring record. His best had been 38. He shot 14 of 25 and 11 of 12 at the line Friday.

The 6-foot-9 Indiana State signee became SC boys career points leader with 26 points Jan. 29, besting 1968 SC grad Mike Niksch's 1,425. Kitchell, who has also led the Satellites in rebounds, assists and blocks all four years, needs 59 points to pass Mallory Gorski for the school record.

http://www.post-trib.com/sports/2062022,hsnotebook-0222.article


----------



## sycamorebacker

*game article and picture*

http://www.heraldargus.com/articles...hool/blackhawks/doc4b88d596d916f394134925.txt


----------



## SycfromBirth

Wow...a block away from a quadruple-double!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

http://www.heraldargus.com/articles..._school/bobcats/doc4ba1b99011e9f950146953.txt

Kitchell in an all-star game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State recruit Jake Kitchell was third team all-state. The South Central senior averaged 22.3 ppg, 15.9 rpg, 3.3 bpg, 5 apg and 2.2 spg this season.

http://www.nwitimes.com/sports/high-school/indiana/article_eb95d777-4873-5498-8188-cfa4e7d91468.html


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Indiana State recruit Jake Kitchell was third team all-state. The South Central senior averaged 22.3 ppg, 15.9 rpg, 3.3 bpg, 5 apg and 2.2 spg this season.
> 
> http://www.nwitimes.com/sports/high-school/indiana/article_eb95d777-4873-5498-8188-cfa4e7d91468.html



Will he be an Indiana All-Star?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> N-D: What are you most looking forward to about playing at Indiana State?
> 
> Kitchell: Just the chance to play some college basketball for a new challenge. I’ve been playing varsity for the past four years anmd it’s time for something new something and more challenging.
> 
> N-D: How big an adjustment do you think you’ll have to make to playing Division I college basketball?
> 
> Kitchell: I think it’s gonna be huge. I’m gonna be playing every game against guys my size or bigger. It’s gonna be easier in the sense I’m not gonna have to do everything. It’ll be fun to be around guys that can take over games.


Good interview with Jake.

http://www.thenewsdispatch.com/articles/2010/05/09/sports/doc4be626fa70c57954315335.txt


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jake got 11 pts, 7 rebs, 4 assists, 2 blocks in the all-star game at Knightstown according to my stats.  
The PU and Butler boys again looked good.
Jake played PF.  I would have liked to have seen him at C.  Carroll played there, did actually get some feeds, and scored well. 
Jake can shoot the 3 ok, but has a nice touch inside. 
He was, by far, the best passing F or C in the game.  
I think he as a frame that will allow him to get stronger and play a solid 5 for us.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

That is good news Sycamorebacker.  I hope you are correct.  A solid 5 would be a welcome addition.
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## sycamorebacker

Saw Jake on TV tonight in the Jr/Sr game.  He loves to pass and had several assists and post feeds.  He, Carroll, and Zeller (centers) didn't score much and were a little slow playing with so many athletic wings and guards.  but Jake did fine.  He needs to work on his outside shot, blocking out and going for the rebound, and needs to be more careful on his passes.  But I love his team attitude and I think he's got a good body.  

This all-star team is fun to watch.  I don't know if it's the players or coach, but one of the best passing all-star teams you'll see.  They blew the highly regarded juniors out.


----------



## Gotta Hav

sycamorebacker said:


> Saw Jake on TV tonight in the Jr/Sr game.  He loves to pass and had several assists and post feeds.  He, Carroll, and Zeller (centers) didn't score much and were a little slow playing with so many athletic wings and guards.  but Jake did fine.  He needs to work on his outside shot, blocking out and going for the rebound, and needs to be more careful on his passes.  But I love his team attitude and I think he's got a good body.
> 
> This all-star team is fun to watch.  I don't know if it's the players or coach, but one of the best passing all-star teams you'll see.  They blew the highly regarded juniors out.



From the other forum...sounds like we got us a big guy who knows how to pass!

http://members.boardhost.com/isuhoopforum/msg/1276053164.html


----------



## Bally #50

Maybe on the next SLOW day we can let everyone know who's who on either board? Just a thought~


----------



## sycamorebacker

Thoughts on the 2nd All-Star exhibition. 

The coach (from Anderson) elected unsucessfully to go with a smaller lineup.  (Why put bigs on the all-star team if you aren't going to use them)  Hale and Fromm (both forwards) played the middle, and Carroll and Kitchell got little playing time.  I like Kitchell.  He looks tall.  On one play he blocked a shot of one of the jrs (highly-touted) forwards with both arms, flatfooted, and crammed him to the floor.  
If you are a Butler fan (I root for them) you will like Hopkins (team player) and Fromm (hustle).  Hopkins had his hands full with Teague (quick as Conley), but I still love his desire to work for the open shot by passing.  
Chandler (6'10", LN) is overrated from what I've seen. 
Beshears and Harris are both going to prep school.  I think either one would be good for us. 
I don't like Thomas (mr. basketball).  When he is challenged, he responds by getting violently physical.  Not sure how that will work in college or pros.  He was benched quite a bit last night.  Lots of talent, though.
Gant had a good game.  He blocked Thomas and Fromm and worked inside. 
The little guard from BL. South liked to whine at the officials. 
I think Carroll and Kitchell both will do well in college.  Both might need a redshirt year to give them another year to mature.  Most bigs do. 
Hale will do well at PU.  And Johnson will also (great body and skills).  
Smeathers from Center Grove had 11 pts (one from 25 ft).  Supposedly Butler is considering an offer.  He can shoot, but is thin.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

sycamorebacker said:


> Thoughts on the 2nd All-Star exhibition.
> 
> The coach (from Anderson) elected unsucessfully to go with a smaller lineup.  (Why put bigs on the all-star team if you aren't going to use them)  Hale and Fromm (both forwards) played the middle, and Carroll and Kitchell got little playing time.  I like Kitchell.  He looks tall.  On one play he blocked a shot of one of the jrs (highly-touted) forwards with both arms, flatfooted, and crammed him to the floor.
> If you are a Butler fan (I root for them) you will like Hopkins (team player) and Fromm (hustle).  Hopkins had his hands full with Teague (quick as Conley), but I still love his desire to work for the open shot by passing.
> Chandler (6'10", LN) is overrated from what I've seen.
> Beshears and Harris are both going to prep school.  I think either one would be good for us.
> I don't like Thomas (mr. basketball).  When he is challenged, he responds by getting violently physical.  Not sure how that will work in college or pros.  He was benched quite a bit last night.  Lots of talent, though.
> Gant had a good game.  He blocked Thomas and Fromm and worked inside.
> The little guard from BL. South liked to whine at the officials.
> I think Carroll and Kitchell both will do well in college.  Both might need a redshirt year to give them another year to mature.  Most bigs do.
> Hale will do well at PU.  And Johnson will also (great body and skills).
> Smeathers from Center Grove had 11 pts (one from 25 ft).  Supposedly Butler is considering an offer.  He can shoot, but is thin.



Nice report!  Thanks!


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

sycamorebacker said:


> The little guard from BL. South liked to whine at the officials.



Was it Davis something? He whined throughout the regional championship game against TH South in 09. I think he's committed to Xavier.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I had a great time.  This is only the 2nd time I've gone to the sr/jr game.  So much talent!  Some of those guys don't jump, they fly. 
I never appreciate some players until I see them in person - like Conley and Teague.  Really, really quick.  
I like to see the players stay in Indiana.  PU got 3 good ones.  Butler got 2 good ones.  We got a good one. and BSU got Tyrae Robinson and his teammate - 2 good players also. 
Thomas is probably a one-year guy and I didn't care for his attitude anyway.  Byrd is going to Mich St.  He's good, but shoots too much for me.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Not a good start for Kitchell*

http://www.post-trib.com/sports/hutton/2392490,hutton-0615.article


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Nasty, nasty, nasty...

Of course, the way the coach left is also nasty, nasty, nasty...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Have liked what I've seen from Kitch in his limited minutes the last couple weeks. He is going to give you effort every time he steps on the floor. There were a couple plays in the Butler game that really stood out including him being active on the offensive glass and one he poked away (crowd wanted a foul) and then he was able to run it down. 

Hope he works on his post offensive game this offseason and he'll be a very solid player for us the next 3 years. Great piece to pair with Gant/RJ IMO.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Have liked what I've seen from Kitch in his limited minutes the last couple weeks. He is going to give you effort every time he steps on the floor. There were a couple plays in the Butler game that really stood out including him being active on the offensive glass and one he poked away (crowd wanted a foul) and then he was able to run it down.
> 
> Hope he works on his post offensive game this offseason and he'll be a very solid player for us the next 3 years. Great piece to pair with Gant/RJ IMO.



He was very active.  I like how he is playing.  Looking forward to our 3 bigs as they progress.


----------

